# Best soap to remove fishy smell?



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

If it were just me I wouldnt care but my better half is having issue with my hands after fishing. Its only bad if I handle cut menhaden and last week i had some shrimp that were no good and really stunk.

I have used dish soap, body wash, hand soap, etc.

Curious on what the best way to clean the smell off my hands is...

Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lemon! Anything lemon seems to work well.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Best thing to use is lemons. Cut it into fourths, and put into zip lock bag. Use one piece as if it were a bar of soap. Do that for one minute, toss it in the trash, and wash hands with either dawn soap, or any hand soap. Something about the lemon juice takes the fish smell away. If you go fishing a lot, get more lemons. O*D*W


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lemons or limes!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Lemons and I always make sure I get plenty of bleach/water mixture on my hands while washing the boat( makes me feel better about infection) haha


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's replies!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

"wash" your hands with any soap.
Then rub your hands on something that is stainless steel.
Hols your palms on the SS like a kitchen sink.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> "wash" your hands with any soap.
> Then rub your hands on something that is stainless steel.
> Hols your palms on the SS like a kitchen sink.


Never heard that will have to give that a try do u no y it works?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Get yourself a Wonder Bar.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I use dishwashing soap, key is to actually scrub ur hands with a wash cloth or something.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Victoria's Secret body lotion. 









Don't laugh until you try it!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

cody d said:


> Never heard that will have to give that a try do u no y it works?


http://bellbucksnbeards.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=productreviews&action=display&thread=2452

Yes, seems to work better if you can have a SS bar in your hands as you run cold water over your washing of hands.
But just experimenting by rubbing hands on what SS you already have might give you an idea if it will work for you or not.
No idea if different grades do better or not.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> Victoria's Secret body lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not think my wife would allow me to apply even that on her without getting rid of the fish smell first.
(good thing she does not read my posts here, LOL)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Removing Fish Smell*

Iodized Salt! Just wash your hands with it and the smell goes away.

Old Fishermen never die; they just smell that way! C:whistling:2


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

zote soap


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Either will work: Gojo pumice hand cleaner, Lemons (if you don't have any cuts), Rub your fingers and hands with something that is stainless steel.


----------



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Toothpaste works fantastic! Don't need much, just about the size of a peanut. Kills the smell immediately. Plus you wont get cavities in your hands!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

The Lord spoke to Adam, "Adam where is Eve ?, She is down in the water washing her privates, and the Lord answered, Oh no:001_huh: ! how am I going to get the smell off the fish !


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

toothpaste!!!!


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

X'3 Colgate Toothpaste


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I keep tooth paste on the boat just for washing hands.


----------

